# Can i clone a single disk to RAID-0 ?



## X800 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a WD 250 gig sata drive and i want to clone it to a setup of 2 Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB SATA2 7200rpm 32MB hard drives and run them in raid 0 .Second option of drives would be SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ/U 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB.
I dont want make clean install it would take forever 
Second option would be RAID1 .
Is there a software that can do this like Acronis,Ghost or something else.
I have never set up an raid configuration so what do i need to think of before i start.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2010)

it is possible, maybe a google search on it would help?


----------



## X800 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.I have googled but i did not find anything that i could use.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=clon...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=742249

second link has it, says yes + no


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2010)

this says yes: http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t680025-single-drive-to-raid-0-a.html


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2010)

Sure you can and it's just as easy as cloning from one drive to another. Once you setup your RAID 0 drives it will show up as a single disc. From there, using a program like Acronis, you just clone from the HDD to your RAID 0 setup.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2010)

As erocker said, set the drives up and use acronis. I have done this and it was really easy.


----------



## X800 (Nov 7, 2010)

So its possible clone with the software from WesternDigitals site http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119&wdc_lang=en


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2010)

I never used WDs software, but with Samsung drives in play, I would just get acronis trial as I know that will work over multiple branded drives.

Edit: since they are both acronis based, go for it.


----------



## X800 (Nov 7, 2010)

I just ordered 2 Samsung SpinPoint F4 HD322GJ drives and they where really cheap 30,5€ each.I think those 1tb drives would been a overkill.


----------



## X800 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok here is my test on the drives.I dont know if its good or bad but it feels faster.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Sure you can and it's just as easy as cloning from one drive to another. Once you setup your RAID 0 drives it will show up as a single disc. From there, using a program like Acronis, you just clone from the HDD to your RAID 0 setup.



+2

Did it a few weeks back with WD's Acronis ( Which is free of their site ) with 0 issue's as i was testing out different strip sizes with  my SSDs.


----------



## X800 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is how manage to clone my disk to a RAID setup.
Dowload the RAID drivers. 
To resolve this issue, enable the AHCI driver in the registry before you change the SATA mode of the boot drive. To do this, follow these steps:
Exit all Windows-based programs.
Click Start, type regedit in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER.
If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetServicesMsahci
In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
Now you should intall the drivers.
After the boot open regedit and change following.
All the Start=0  
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\servic es\msahci HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\servic es\iaStorV
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\servic es\iaStor
Go to bios and change from AHCI to RAID and boot
Windows will install the raid controller and you will found it under the StorageControllers


----------



## AsRock (Nov 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I never used WDs software, but with Samsung drives in play, I would just get acronis trial as I know that will work over multiple branded drives.
> 
> Edit: since they are both acronis based, go for it.



Wds Acronis works with none WD drives.  Well has always worked for me anyways and my WD's are not boot drives my Intel SSD's are.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well Ive partitioned my RAID array so I can use the other side for an ISO backup and Ive used Acronis WD edition to save to a single drive and back to a RAID array...

Yeah it's actually no different than using 2 single drives
TIP: if using ACRONIS WD edition 
you just gotta have a WD HDD hooked up besides the the hdd's your gonna use for RAID as once set to RAID your HDDs will read as an ARRAY and not a WD drive if that's an issue see if Acronis still has a thirty day free trial


----------

